# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  احكام القضاء عنوان الحقيقة

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية أقامت ناظرة مدرسة بريطانية دعوي أمام القضاء البريطاني تطالب بنقل مطار حربي قريب من المدرسة الي مكان آخر لأن أزيز الطائرات عند اقلاعها و هبوطها يحدث صوتا يزعج الطلبة و فيه تعطيل للدراسة فضلا عن أن المطار الحربي يجعل من المنطقة هدفا للعدو لضربه بالقنابل مما قد يسبب خسائر في أرواح الطلبة الصغار و يصيبهم بأذي .

قضت المحكمة البريطانية بنقل المطار الحربي الي جهة أخري بعيدة عن العمران مما أحرج السلطات البريطانية الحربية و بذلوا جهدا لإيقاف هذا الحكم و لكن دون جدوي ، و أخيرا لجئوا الي رئيس مجلس الوزراء المستر ونستون تشرشل ليوقف تنفيذ الجكم بدعوي أن نقل المطار سيضعف الدفاع الجوي البريطاني عن أداء رسالته ضد العدو النازي .

رفض المستر تشرشل هذا الطلب قائلا : " خير لنا أن تخسر بريطانيا الحرب و لا أوقف تنفيذ حكم قضائي " ايمانا منه أن أحكام القضاء عنوان الحقيقة و أن القضاء العادل هو أساس الملك
*

----------


## السيد

*الاستاذ ابراهيم لك تحية خالصه عطرها الفل والياسمين 
عزيزي أن مثل هذه المواقف هي مايصنع للامم عظمتها 
ولنا في رسول الله أسوه حسنه وهو القائل لو سرقت فاطمه بنت محمد لقطع محمد يدها صلي الله عليه وسلم 
وهذا أن دل انما يدل علي التزام بمعايير العداله وعدم استخدام النفوذ والسلطه للتاثير علي مسار احكامها
وقد كان عليه السلام ثابت علي المواقف اميناً صادقاً كما كان خلفائه فكانت الدولة الاسلامية قوية وعظيمة 

خارج النص:
هي مداخله من شخص ابعد مايكون عن القضاء والقانون كتب بها ما أحسه مع قرائة السطور 
ارجوا ان لا تكون مداخله بعيده عن الموضوع

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

الاستاذ ابراهيم لك تحية خالصه عطرها الفل والياسمين 
عزيزي أن مثل هذه المواقف هي مايصنع للامم عظمتها 
ولنا في رسول الله أسوه حسنه وهو القائل لو سرقت فاطمه بنت محمد لقطع محمد يدها صلي الله عليه وسلم 
وهذا أن دل انما يدل علي التزام بمعايير العداله وعدم استخدام النفوذ والسلطه للتاثير علي مسار احكامها
وقد كان عليه السلام ثابت علي المواقف اميناً صادقاً كما كان خلفائه فكانت الدولة الاسلامية قوية وعظيمة 

خارج النص:
هي مداخله من شخص ابعد مايكون عن القضاء والقانون كتب بها ما أحسه مع قرائة السطور 
ارجوا ان لا تكون مداخله بعيده عن الموضوع




الاخ الكريم السيد لقد اسعدني كريم مروركم ومداخلتكم  التي جاءت  اضافة قيمة للموضوع وان الله سبحانه وتعالي امرنا  بأداء الامانة والحكم بالعدل ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الْأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا)
لك فائق احترامنا ومودتنا


*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الاخ الكريم السيد لقد اسعدني كريم مروركم ومداخلتكم  التي جاءت  اضافة قيمة للموضوع وان الله سبحانه وتعالي امرنا  بأداء الامانة والحكم بالعدل ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الْأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا)
لك فائق احترامنا ومودتنا






الاستاذ ابراهيم أعجبني الموضوع فاحببت ان اشاركك ماوجدته في نفسي أشكرك علي تقبلك لمداخلتي والتحية لك علي جميل اختيارك للموضوع 
ورجائي ان تواصل وستجدني ان شاء الله من المتابعين ولا اخفيك سراً انى اتعجب قلت الردود وانعدامها في مثل هذا الموضوع 
واعتقد جازماً انه امر يحز في نفسك بالمقابل الا اننا تعودنا علي سقوط الكثير من المواضيع الرائعه سهواً دون ان ننتبه لها فادعوك للتجاوز واكمال المسير عبر مدنا بروائعك فلا كرامة لنبي في وطنه وبنتظار مختاراتك دمت علي الخير لك كل الود والاحترام

*

----------

